# Also new



## duper (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm new to IM also, like what I have seen so far. I'm a old man at 52 years old 6'4 270 lbs. Been lifting for years.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 7, 2014)

howdy


----------



## sneedham (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome old man...lol

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## duper (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks guys, I have been watching and reading for a few months. There's alot of good info here, maybe I can get over the hump that I'm on now.


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome, duper!


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## MakkawyMo (Mar 16, 2014)

Welcome duper!


----------



## brazey (Mar 17, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## arez (Mar 17, 2014)

welcome


----------

